
Nile.js – A Peer-to-Peer Live Video Streaming Library built on WebTorrent - thmslee
https://hackernoon.com/introducing-nile-js-81d83a31cfe3
======
tckr
Does someone have a working instance of this where we could test-run it?

~~~
singularity2001
came here for the same question

they have nice hover buttons but they seem to have no effect here.

PS: const nileServer = require('nile.js/nileServer')(server); seriously?

------
dest
See also [https://www.peer5.com/faq](https://www.peer5.com/faq)

~~~
sr2
And the sticker shock with the pricing
[https://www.peer5.com/pricing](https://www.peer5.com/pricing)

~~~
k__
"Only data delivered via P2P counts against your video CDN plan"

lol, this is ridiculous. So they basically charge me for the bandwidth of my
users?! :D

------
BlackLotus89
[http://www.libtorrent.org/dht_store.html](http://www.libtorrent.org/dht_store.html)
could be of interest for this project.

It's a proposal for an extension the bittorrent to store arbitrary data.

Through this it could be possible made possible/easier to create a livestream.

Sadly it's (afaik) only a proposal, but I think it's a very interesting one.

~~~
silotis
It is not just a proposal. In fact the two most common bittorrent
implementations, uTorrent and libtorrent, added support for it for a few years
ago. The proposal was adopted as BEP 44 which you can find at
[http://bittorrent.org/beps/bep_0044.html](http://bittorrent.org/beps/bep_0044.html)
.

------
netzone
Not sure I understand the point of this. Is it to lessen loads from the
distributing servers or the actual broadcaster? I can't see how this would
help a broadcaster at least.

~~~
malikNF
Network costs I am assuming. Wonder how bad the latency is going be though?

~~~
aroch
It doesn't _really_ matter all that much if some viewers of a live stream are
~30-60s behind others. Heck, ESPN's online offerings can have 2-3minutes of
lag. As long as this isn't used for real-time chat / video conferencing,
there's really no need for super low latency

~~~
yeukhon
Well real-time is often not a requirement like radio talk show there's often a
7-10 seconds delay before next audio is emitted (usually to beep on
inapprioiate lanuage) But being able to have most viewers watching the same
frame almost simultaneously would be awesome.

------
ic4l
Is this similar to RTMFP / P2P Multicast?

(which adobe flash supported since ~2008 -_-, it's great to see some
opensource competition in the "HTML5" field)

~~~
TD-Linux
No. RTMFP is more akin to WebRTC - it provides a way to transport video and
data in a P2P manner, but not any of the higher levels needed to behave like a
CDN.

